# Some help for a new comer? Roof painting, spraying, or coating



## astream (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All!


My name is Angeline and I just joined the forum, I’m a new comer to outdoor swimming pool, , construction. I’m still trying to understand it all and our little company (just me and my son) is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. It’s a tough economy! I was wondering – for those of you involved in the industry (especially veterans) business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business? 



Online or offline, I’m sure there is quite a lot in both right?!


Thanks and God bless!


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you and your son already work in the construction business or are you trying to decide which trade you want to get into?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

those posts are word for word on multiple forums.One forum was for gutter and downspout company new to the biz, then another was for ice shields or something then yet another one for a roll roofing company.:blink:


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Swimming pools? OK Lady, lay it down before someone gets hurt.


----------



## toecutter (May 15, 2010)

smells like a spam bot


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Some type of business consulting firm called StreamPrime.

Ed


----------

